# Cabelas Euros--are they worth the price????



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Last night I was given the kitchen pass to buy new Binoculars.

I have heard some good things about the Euros and I was hoping to hear some peoples opinions/experience. This is the top end of my price range. The no-fault warranty gives me a warm fuzzy but the same could be said about the Nikon Monarch's warranty--other than the fact you have to ship them to Nikon.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Value is a very relative question; are they worth double the Monarchs; not to me, but they certainly are in a totally different category. Are they as good as those that cost $2k; most would say no, but I see zero difference, those Euros are bad @$$, if I could spend that much money that would be my choice, the only complaint is that they are pretty stinking heavy. Meopta's are pretty nice! It seems like the most common response to this question is always to buy the very best that you can afford and maybe stretch a little more as they will last forever, especially when you buy them from Cabelas, unless you lose them, another point, if you don't like them after the season take them back, can't beat the return policy, especially on Cabela's brand stuff; they seem to be extra generous with them. BTW did you see that you can also get a $150 gift card now? viewtopic.php?f=15&t=9048


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't own them, but I know a few guys who do and I've glassed with them a little.

IMO: The bigger question is how you plan on using the binoculars. 

Some hunters use binos mainly to magnify things they have seen with the naked eye while they are still hunting, or for short glassing sessions when a vantage point is reached. In this case, a "good" pair of optics is more than adequate. The Monarchs are very nice for this purpose, I've used them. I also like the Zeiss Conquest series and Docter binoculars (which are a little less than the Euro and comparable quality).

Others use binos to systematically glass the hunting area, for hours at a time. They will spend a good portion of their scouting time and each hunting day glassing the nooks and crannies for fine detail. This type of useage is where you will notice a big difference in high end glass. If that's your game, decide how much you can afford and then add 50% to get your budget. The Euros are very good, and so is the Cabela's guarantee. Honestly, if you're in the second category my suggestion would be to save longer and go Zeiss/Swaro/Leica.

If you pick up the Euros and look through them for a while, then do the same with a more expensive pair you will likely notice zero difference. Glassing for hours on end is where the differences lie.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For what it is worth I was tinkering with the Cabela's site for the customer reviews and compiled the following for a 10x42 bino:
Euros $799 76 reviews 4.9 score (out of 5)
Leica $2,294 (zero reviews for the Ultravid, compacts had score of 4.8)
Swaro $1,539 39 reviews 5.0
Zeiss (10x40) $899 23 reviews 4.7
Nike Monarch $249 175 reviews 4.6

From these figures I think the Euros are a great value if the customer reviews can be relied upon, which I think is reasonable, has a better rating than the only one that is even close to the same price. Unless you do spend hours behind the glass I think they will serve you well.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought Euros last year and I have never had problems with them. I love them and I have glassed for hours without hurting or staining my eyes. They gather a lot of light in the evening and they are just as clear as many of the top brands.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I do not have these but, after just seeing the coupon for the 150 off, I may go down tomorrow or friday and get them. I have Leupold pinnacle 10x42's. I like them fine and at the time they were the best I could afford. I have never been all the way happy with them though. I got them at Cabelas and have been thinking since day 1 of upgrading them to something else. I think my time is here to get the Euro's. My brother in law and three of his cousins have them and really seem to like them a lot. From the reviews I have gotten, people say for under a grand they are by far the best bino's you can get. I think I need to make a trip to cabelas tomorrow. The 12X is what I plan on getting TS


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got mine in. I will have to see how I like them.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I really like mine. I got them about a year ago when they had the $150 off, and they were on sale for $699 or something like that. I recommend them.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a buddy that has a pair. He loves them. I just bought a pair of Vortex vipers they cost lest money, but in my opionion are every bit as good as the euros. they have an unconditional and transferrable warrenty, and they are lighter then the euros. They also have the Razors that are a step in price above the Vipers. You may want to check the vortex binos out as well if you haven't already.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a pair and they are worth every penny! If you want to get together for a hunt you can test them out in the real world setting, let me know!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought the 12 X 50's last year. I hated them. They would keep going out of focus.......................I finally figured out the problem. They had something that came loose inside and depending on whether I was looking upwards or downwards they would change. I took them back and 5 minutes later was walking out with a brand new pair that I absolutely love, no questions asked.

On another occasion, I saw something black move in the darkness as I was driving down the mountain road a couple of weeks ago. I thought it might be a moose so I stopped to look at the movement my eye caught. I could see nothing in the darkness. I put my Bino's up and could see a bull moose standing there and could see him perfectly. I put down my Bino's to see where it was that I had seen him and could see NOTHING. Up the Bino's went again thinking that he must have moved and there he was again, just standing there. They are nice. 

If you want Swaro's and are saving for them because you only have half of the money right now then do the "no brainer" and buy the Euro's and use them until you save the other half because they will give you full credit for an upgrade. I think that you'll end up keeping them and save the other $1,000 for another fun thing.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for everyones feedback. Huge, thanks for the compilation of the customer feedback. To answer threshershark post, I think I am probably in between the two types of hunting styles, but lately I have found myself sitting and glassing more often and for longer periods and have moved to more of a spot and stalk style of hunting.

I spent the entire evening at Cabelas looking at Binocs. The guy at the optics counter was really helpful. Right before dusk we took the Euros, Monarchs and Cabela Alpines outside and glassed the hills as the sun was setting. I had a real hard time telling the difference between the Euros and the Monarchs until the last bit of light was fading from the hills. The Euros did gather more light, essentially they gave me another 5-10 min of glassing where as I was done with the others. The Euros are heavy when compared with just about everything else. In the end I couldn't decide so I will have to make another trip down there. That's alright, that will give me a chance to look at the Vortex which is a brand that I hadn't considered. Funny thing is when I got home and told my wife I didn't buy anything because I didn't know if I could justify the price difference, she just looks at me and says, "I think you should buy the Euros, it's not like you buy a new pair every year." _(O)_

The $150 back on a $500 purchase does make whatever I buy a better deal, but you have to use it on your next visit, not that I couldn't find something to use it on. They also have a deal with Euros where you get a free Cabelas 800 range finder ($199).



GSPS ROCK said:


> I have a pair and they are worth every penny! If you want to get together for a hunt you can test them out in the real world setting, let me know!


Thanks GSPS, I may have to take you up on that if I haven't already picked up a pair.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> On another occasion, I saw something black move in the darkness as I was driving down the mountain road a couple of weeks ago. I thought it might be a moose so I stopped to look at the movement my eye caught. I could see nothing in the darkness. I put my Bino's up and could see a bull moose standing there and could see him perfectly. I put down my Bino's to see where it was that I had seen him and could see NOTHING. Up the Bino's went again thinking that he must have moved and there he was again, just standing there. They are nice.


I had a similar experience with identical results, I was like _(O)_ :shock: _(O)_ 


Mountain Time said:


> The $150 back on a $500 purchase does make whatever I buy a better deal, but you have to use it on your next visit, not that I couldn't find something to use it on. They also have a deal with Euros where you get a free Cabelas 800 range finder ($199).


Unless it is different this year than the last two years (I used it the previous two years) you don't have to make two trips; I used them to buy a bow for $501 paid and then had another transaction for free case, arrows, etc. one transaction after the other, but it is too bad that you can't just take it off the original purchase, that certainly would be better. Throw in a fee range finder _(O)_ _(O)_ wow! I don't know what else there is to think about except whether to get the 10x or 12x, can't go wrong with that decision IMHO. I see that if you buy them online you get a free harness and lens pen; I think the range finder would be the better option by far.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I got the Euro's in 12x50 the other day. I felt really good about my purchase. I got the Cabelas $150 gift card to use on a future purchase and also free with purchase was a Cabelas 800 range finder. Now if I like the binocs after using them a little more, I will be really happy!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You are exactly like me.........................Well if you go back to cabela's and get the Zeiss 20-60 x 85 spotting scope then you will be JUST like me.  You will love the 12x50's!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I would really like a real nice spotting scope. That is coming but, not for a while. Next bigger hunting purchase will be a Benelli SBE2.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

After stating that the Monarchs worked just fine for me, you guys have me thinking. I had a stalk on a BIG buck, he went from a 4pt at 100 yards to a 3 at 75 yards to a 2 at 50 yards; I think the 12x50's would be a very nice upgrade. How long are they doing the free rangefinder? I may just look for an exchange now???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I have to pull the trigger, maybe the offer for the range finder has expired, but the binos are now $100 less than shown online plus $150 gift card; I just saw this in their online ad: *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Let us know how it goes Huge. I think that you'll like them.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Huge, I just looked online and didn't see that sale for an extra 100 off, where did you see that ad? I was in Cabelas today to pick up my free rangefinder (didn't have any in stock when i bought my bino's last week). They still had the ads out that showed the Euro's with the free rangefinder. Hurry in and get them bought today! If you can get the extra $100 off with that ad, plus the free r-finder, plus the $150 gift card, holy crap, that would be making a SMOKING buy! Let us know if it all works out. 

I also feel your pain where you put on a stalk for a 4 pt that turned into a 2 pt. I had a similar deal last year. I had a fairly nice buck at less than 200 yards. I watched him for 5 minutes with very good light, no obstructions in my views, and could not tell if it was a 3 pt or 4 pt. I shot him anyway and am happy with him but, he was a 3 pt. That was with my Leupold pinnacle 10x42's. Since that day I decided I was not happy with them and needed to upgrade. I traded them for my 12X Euro's. Hopefully faced with that again, I will be better suited to make my decision quicker. TS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Huge, I just looked online and didn't see that sale for an extra 100 off, where did you see that ad? I was in Cabelas today to pick up my free rangefinder (didn't have any in stock when i bought my bino's last week). They still had the ads out that showed the Euro's with the free rangefinder. Hurry in and get them bought today! If you can get the extra $100 off with that ad, plus the free r-finder, plus the $150 gift card, holy crap, that would be making a SMOKING buy! Let us know if it all works out.


Coincidentally I just received the ad by mail today; the ads are located by going to the home page and clicking on the "choose a location" window right in the middle of the home page and then it lists the ads for that store. This ad begins on 8/21, so I guess I just have to choose; since I just bought a rangefinder last year; would they let me return those??? I will have to think about that; if I can, and they are ok with that, WOW, that would be another $300 ( I see that the nikon 800's go for $379 now) credited towards the purchase!! Was it this rangefinder that was included? Cabela's link


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes. the clr 800 is the one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, it is done *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -()/>- 
REturned rangefinder and binocs, paid difference of about $250 and got a $150 gift card! *()* *()* *()* Very nice optics and screaming deal!!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Very cool! I think I need to take my girls for a drive tonight while my wife is at a meeting so I can actually look through these babies!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

For those of you that have these Euro's, I am the only dumb one that can not figure out how to make the eye cups twist out? I twist them and they start to unscrew and will actually screw all the way off. From what I remember I should only have to give them a little half turn to get them to extend out. When I turn these they basically are coming unscrewed/un-threaded. Any ideas? Unless someone has a suggestion, I think I will take them back for a different pair tomorrow.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> For those of you that have these Euro's, I am the only dumb one that can not figure out how to make the eye cups twist out? I twist them and they start to unscrew and will actually screw all the way off. From what I remember I should only have to give them a little half turn to get them to extend out. When I turn these they basically are coming unscrewed/un-threaded. Any ideas? Unless someone has a suggestion, I think I will take them back for a different pair tomorrow.


don't take them back! Mine did that the first time right out of the box, simply turn them clockwise really tight by hand and it will get the threaded portion tight enough where you really have to crank on it to get the threads going again, otherwise any slight turn opens the eyecups, I have used them about 15x since w/no problem since.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked my wife up some on saterday. she got the 12x50 I think. Man she is a happy camper now.I will be geting me some next year when this sell is going on again. cant wait.O yea she cant wait tell this weekend to go find some big boys now..There great and man You could not pass up that deal eather. got another range finder that ran around 300 bucks for free. what a steal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I picked my wife up some on saterday. she got the 12x50 I think. Man she is a happy camper now.I will be geting me some next year when this sell is going on again. cant wait.O yea she cant wait tell this weekend to go find some big boys now..There great and man You could not pass up that deal eather. got another range finder that ran around 300 bucks for free. what a steal.


You got the $150 gift card too, right?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I picked my wife up some on saterday. she got the 12x50 I think. Man she is a happy camper now.I will be geting me some next year when this sell is going on again. cant wait.O yea she cant wait tell this weekend to go find some big boys now..There great and man You could not pass up that deal eather. got another range finder that ran around 300 bucks for free. what a steal.
> ...


yes I did. we will be useing that toward mine or her spoting scout.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Huge, thanks for the tip. I had tried that but, didn't turn them hard enough I guess. I re-did it tonight and they twisted right out like they should. Thanks. TS


----------

